# Looking for an Gt Zr 1.0 56 cm



## joyride153 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello I am a gt fanatic and I was seeing if someone wanted to see there old GT zr 1.0 56 cm or 54 cm blue and yellow frame or bike. Never know what could happen thank you


----------

